# Black, White, Gold Calvus



## fishin4snakes (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys, i just have a question about the Calvus'. Is it ok to mix different species of Calvus' together? I saw on an online cichlid site that they had around four different one's. Two Calvus species and two Compressiceps, when i saw that i got confused. They're all beautiful so i was thinking about purchasing 1 or 2 of each or should i stay with one species? Which species stands out to you the most? Thank You for taking time out to read this.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The males show the best colour, and unless your tank is 6ft long or over, males don't typically tolerate each other very well. (meaning they often kill each other) Of course if you have any breeding, you won't want to raise any hybrid fry. Everybody has their favourites, though I like the two black calvus variants, Gold Head comps, and Chaitika Gold Comps.


----------



## fishin4snakes (May 24, 2013)

I definitely dont have a 6 foot tank but i do plan on getting a 180 or more fish tank in just a few months...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tank size? I have Altolamprologus calvus (Black Congo White Pearl) and Altolamprologus compressiceps (Goldhead) in a 6 foot. Kind of works OK. Seems to be a raised together sort of thing. If raised together get on better (or at least dominance sorted so they do not kill each other) kind of thing. For sure would not try different types of adult calvus together unless for sure not interested in keeping young, or rich or foolish. If my calvus and comps ever produced any fry I would for sure keep em long enough to be sure the young were not hybrid.

Such a pedat I am going to have to say it. They (Black, White, Gold calvus) are different variants not different species. The same species name is kind of the givaway. :wink:

All the best James


----------

